# Honda G200 governor question



## gerryvb (Sep 5, 2017)

I recently opened up the crankcase of a Honda tiller to replace the connecting rod.
Upon reassembly, the engine ran smoothly, but it seems that the governor is not governing. The engine runs at 5400 rpm.

I opened up the crankcase again to investigate, and my question is:
Does the curved end of the governor arm shaft (11) run between the flanges of the governor spool (10), or between the spool and the wavy washer(13)?
I had put it outside of the spool when I rebuilt it, and I just can't seem to find a way to assemble it with the arm between the flanges of the spool.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Someone may come along with a better answer or actual image for you, but did you try to google an image of the assembly in place? (I did that, but didnt see one that shows the parts (that I can tell) you are showing from the diagram.)

There may also be a youtube video that shows the tear down or reassembly steps.

good luck :cheers2:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe the below link will help. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/documents/10912/31947/1515/d7ff5dba-3dd7-461a-9f0f-80febe85db8e


----------

